# Clamp on Seat Mod.



## nosticks (Sep 30, 2011)

I used the clamp on type seat mounts because I felt the aluminum bench seats did not have thick enough metal to screw directly down into if I used a regular swivel base. The bench seats are filled with foam so bolts and washers wouldn't work either. After a few trips, the seat mounts, no matter how tight I turned the thumb screws, would come loose and one tipped over backward causing some excitement on my last trip out.

I fixed this by using two standard 1/4" electrical straps from Home Depot. I pop riveted it around the clamp brackets front and rear. That puts the movement of the seat in shear and will not allow it to tip over or lose its grip


----------



## overboard (Sep 30, 2011)

did same thing on an old mirrorcraft. seats never tipped or came loose. good advice to anyone that wants to use the clamp on seats.


----------



## moloch16 (Sep 30, 2011)

Great mod, I like it!


----------



## F150fish (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi nosticks

If that should start to loosen up on you over time try what i did. 
Remove the thumbscrews and replace them with nuts and lock
washers then just use a small ratchet with a deep socket to tighten.
Keep in handy area of your liking. Also no more sore thumbs
Scott


----------



## nosticks (Oct 9, 2011)

Yea, I made a tool to tighten the thumb screws. So far so good. But some Nyloc nuts would be better. I have fastened everything else on the boat with Nylocs so the vibration has no effect on them.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, I've been meaning to secure my seats like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------

